# Which paper?



## horseygeorgie (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm off to the art suppliers tomorrow and was wondering which paper everyone uses? I quite like the thick, matt stuff (not sure what that is!) but what is your choice?


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I think it would depend on the mediums. I like Strathmore sketchbooks for my Mandalas...they are a good medium weight. 
I'm sure there are better papers for watercolors...I have one watercolor sketchbook, but I don't care for it much.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Papierqualität hat nichts mit der Stärke zu tun. Auch dünnes Material kann sehr gut
geeignet sein, besonders im Freien - aber dieses Papier sollte man auf eine Unterlage
aufziehen (Sperrholz mindestens 8 mm stark).
Das beste Papier, aber auch sehr teuer, ist ein 100% Hadern-Papier (Arches, Saunders
etc.), gran fine. Die Farbe beißt sich fest und Sie können unendliche Lasuren malen.
Dann gibt es Papier mit geringem Hadernanteil und reines Zellulose-Papier. Die beiden
sind billig, aber haben den Nachteil, dass sich die aufgetragenen Farben wieder anlösen.

Paper quality has nothing to do with the strength. Even thin material can be very well
suited, especially outdoors - but this paper should be absorbed onto a support (plywood 
at least 8 mm thick).
The best paper, but also very expensive, is a 100% cotton rag paper (Arches, Saunders 
etc.), gran fine. The color bites firmly and you can paint an infinite glazes. Then there's 
paper with little rag share and pure cellulose paper. Both are cheap, but have the
disadvantage that dissolve the applied colors back.

Ernst


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I use Strathmore 400 series. I find that they can take quite a scrubbing and still remain paintable. I hope others chime in, I'm curious to know what other watercolorists use.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I presume you are talking watercolor. ... I would go with Strathmore 400 series 140# as well. It's forgiving enough even for a beginner


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

If I did the same thing each time the paper would be the same... But since I change image styles I have to change papers. For instance, if I want to create a highly granular image, utilizing paints which tend to settle out rapidly, I might choose a very rough paper or a cold pressed medium grain. A small work can do fine with thinner papers but for large ones, 22x30 300lb. Never mounted paper to a panel before since I distrust glues... Never found one to last or be non-bleeding.


----------



## soperfect paint (Aug 26, 2015)

You need to choose the paper which absorbs on the support.If you want good quality paper then it is very expensive one.So you can also use thin paper.


----------

